# Tandem breaker question



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know much of anything about GE panels. 

Those aren't actually tandems, they are skinny breakers. And it's my understanding that if they fit, they are ok to use in it (similar to normal tandems being locked out if they aren't supposed to be used). So you should be able to remove one of the full size breakers on the left bottom and replace it with 2 skinny's.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, what Hack said, the fun part will be the neutral bar.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> Yeah, what Hack said, the fun part will be the neutral bar.


Yeah, even if there are enough circuits left in the panel, the neutral bar often gets filled up. I usually just take a bunch of grounds off and wirenut them together.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

blueheels2 said:


> I have attached a picture of GE TM 3020 panel that a customer would like to add another circuit to. As you can see tandems have been installed already but I’m not sure that is correct. Normally I would check the label on the panel door and it would give me all of the relevant info however in this instance the label is ripped and torn off. The only info I can see is a stamp in the box that says it is a tm 3020. Pretty sure after researching this means 30 space 200 amp. Could be 30 circuit though meaning the panel is a violation at this point.
> 
> House was built in 79’ and it is the original panel.
> 
> Thanks


That looks like a 3040 to me...especially if its a 200 amp main. I think you would be fine to use the thin style GE breakers on the left.


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Bottom 3 on left are all prime for turning into THQPs.. Neutral bar is open too.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

If the breaker space accepts a THQP, it is legal to do so. The bus bar design is different where it accepts THQPs.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

GE thin breakers will only go where there is a T shaped bus slot as the thin breaker mount is completely different than the thick breaker space or any other brand. Looks like a mixture of breaker brands in there already. Not the best looking panel I have seen.


----------

